# Weightloss Help Please & Thanlyou



## xoKVox (Jun 12, 2007)

so i recently been struggling emotionally and physcially with my weightloss

i weigh 150 pds
im 5'4 
and im bottom heavy
i would love to lose 20pounds and really need advice and help
i know to exercise and eat well and i dont lose weight
:[

Do you think that new weight loss supllemnt aproved bte the FDA "alli" is good?


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

I think doing 30 minutes of HIIT cardio a day and eating healthy while undertaking a weight regimen is healthier.


----------



## xoKVox (Jun 12, 2007)

what HIIT cardio
my way to exericse is very slim
i get relaly sick of the treadmill
i want to walk more but im emebarrased to leave the house
its awful

:[


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 12, 2007)

walking is good. 30 minutes at a good pace everyday is excellent for fat burning.
Better would be interval training (run 20 seconds walk 40) or something similar to that. That's the quickest fat burning cardio I know.

Building up muscle mass will also aide fat loss, which is why I suggested weights.

There's not a shortcut, easy way out, or magic pill or button. It's work, and the only way to make it long lasting is to simply DO it.


----------

